# Solved: Distorted pictures when converting Word to PDF



## Johnnyb2306 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, I hope someone can help me.

I need to print flyers for my new business, and I need to submit my design as a PDF. Trouble is I designed the flyer on Word 2007 and when I convert to PDF the first couple of pages always have distorted images. I have seen various solutions suggested, but nothing is working for me. I would be incredibly grateful if anyone can help me get around this problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How are you doing the conversion?

"Distorted" in what way?


----------



## Johnnyb2306 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm doing the conversion in Word by selecting Save As, and then PDF.

The pictures come out blurred and pixelated, but only on the first couple of pages. I've tried using GIFs, PNG's and JPEG's and it makes no difference.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You might try a "virtual printer". I use doPDF. Basically, it installs as a printer. You "print" the file as you normally would, except that you choose the doPDF printer. It "prints" to a PDF file at the location you choose. I have had good luck so far getting PDF's that faithfully represent what I am printing.


----------



## Johnnyb2306 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help, Elvandil. 

I have tried similar programs without much luck. Just tried doPDF and my images come out fine. Only problem is in the PDF the background is white when it should be black. If I can fix that I'll have exactly what I need.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No idea about that. All I can suggest is to check all the settings that are there. I know that Foxit Reader has settings for document layout and background colors.


----------



## Johnnyb2306 (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic! I've finally got what I need! Thanks so much!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A 2-step process is better than a no-step process, I guess.

Happy computing.


----------

